# Scored at K-Martha's 90% off sale



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and I hit the stores one last time last night for Halloween sales. Made a great score at K-Mart with costumes. They had two full racks of costumes to choose from, couple of boxes and a shelf unit to dig through. After much digging through the piles we ended up with 1 monk outfit, 1 prisoner outfit, 1 gangster outfit, 2 male midevil costumes, 2 complete scream robes with masks, 3 black and red capes, 1 gauze zombie outfit, 1 partial outfit that we only found the shirt, 1 child size full reaper outfit, 1 pair of velvet long gloves, couple of the bleeding taper candles, small taper candles with the wire on end for inserting into carved pumpkins, black lipstick and nail polish, and a selection of spooky town accessories. At 90% off it was well worth digging through the piles and putting outfits together. 
Oh and I also got a new hot pink super squishy pumpkin pillow which I'll be using as my new camping pillow.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awsome! Usually the good stuff it bought up by the time it goes to that much of a sale, but I'm glad you still got some cool stuff!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

At 90% off, that meant that each outfit was less than $3. We also got a small pile of Spookytown stuff for $.27-$.99.

I'm still sulking because BC didn't want the French Maid costume...grumble grumble grumble, hehehe.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I went to two k-marts and all they had were partial costumes or damaged goods


----------

